# Up-Grade Miter Gauge



## Porosky

Great! I ordered the same thing Thursday from Amazon and should get it Monday. I can't wait! I got the combo Miter Express sled and the 1000SE miter gauge. I can see this taking my Table sawing to a whole new level!


----------



## NBeener

Got one, too.

LOVE mine.

End of story ;-)

Glad you got a deal!


----------



## JasonWagner

Got mine (1000SE) on Amazon for around $105 a few years ago. It has recently been back down to that price I noticed. It's a great miter gauge and well worth the money vs. a stock gauge. Super easy to zero the gauge with the saw blade so changing settings around isn't a pain because you know you can't have it back in a snap.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I've been using one for almost a year now. The prices are dropping because of the new 1000HD.
But 1000SE has slightly thicker steel in the protractor plate and angle lever and more surface area.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice review.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I bought the 1000HD (the only difference that I can tell is the HD has more positive stops) a couple of months ago because it was on sale on Amazon for a price even lower than the SE and have been wondering what I ever did without it. I was actually impressed that this was one of the few tools I've bought in recent years that came with good instructions in high quality color. Neither my miter saw nor miter trimmer has seen much work since I got the incra. I love this thing and have been recommending it every chance I got. I think that these things are worth every penny of their full price so I'm confident that you'll be very happy with yours especially after getting a deal on one.


----------



## blackcherry

Incra a little pricey but you'll save on accurate cut which willl save on lumber. Thanks guys for your positive feedback on this miter gauge…BC


----------



## degoose

I have the Mitre Express and the Mitre 2000.
For all the naysayers… oh that is expensive… they have not experienced the difference between a good and a great piece of equipment…
I paid near on AU$500 for the pair of them…... heck of a lot of money but I would buy the set up again… As many of you know … some of the work I do would be doubly difficult with out the INCRA… or the TSLS 32 and soon I will be the proud owner of a LS 17 Super System and Unilift for the new router table I am building… so thank your BC for the review and A BIG thank you to Incra…


----------



## richgreer

I'm going to be the odd man out here. In general, I am an Incra fan but I became quite disappointed with my Incra Express 2000 miter gauge. After several years I started to have trouble keeping it in proper alignment. It reached the point that I had to check the alignment with an engineering square every time I used it and I had to get it back in alignment maybe 1 out of every 4 times. There was something wrong someplace, but I didn't pursue the solution very far when I gave up and bought an Osborne EB-3. There is only one way to describe the Osborne - Dead On Accurate.


----------



## akdale

I have one of these and it works well. I made a thumb screw for the fence extension. It was a bit spendy in my opinion but far better than stock. That being said, I spent the time and made an accurate sled. well two of them. one with the fence up front for panel cutting. My sleds are more accurate for straight cuts and are zero clearance so I get much less tearout. They also only cost a few bucks to make. Just time to ensure accuracy in the slides and fences.


----------



## roofner

I have the Hd and miterexpress. With the clamping and the fence stops real hand and miterexpress is zero clearance .


----------

